# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Dog Rescuer Is Now A Frog Rescuer!! Please Help!!

## Delta Frog

I know NOTHING about frogs except they hop around my yard!!  I was burning limbs yesterday and when the fire was low, we noticed a little frog in part of the pile that did not have an active flame, but had lots of ashes.  I was horrified!!  And he was moving a little!!  I reached in and picked him up and found that, besides the ashes all over him, his little toes on his front left foot were mangled, like melted, and the toes on his back foot were completely burned off.  I rinsed him off under the outside faucet (sorry, I didn't know then about using dechlorinated water).  His breathing seemed strange, even though I don't know what is normal for frogs, and he made little hoarse squeaking noises.  I thought for sure he would be dead soon, but I had to bring him inside and try to do something.  He is kind of brownish gold and is, what I would call, toady-looking.  He is not a little green tree frog.  I put him on a damp paper towel with some antibiotic ointment on it.  Then, I put him in a large plastic storage container with a shallow dish of water from my outside fish pond and a towel to cover him.  This morning, he seemed stronger, hopping away from me when I tried to pet him (remember, I'm into dog rescue!).  He even pooped during the night.  I did not, however, know what to feed him.  What should I do?  Is he in pain?  Should I try to put him back out in my yard close to where I found him? I have 10 rescue dogs and do not need a frog.  Are there frog recues that I could get him to for rehab?  Please advise me asap. (P.S.  I am afraid of crickets.)(I am also not very computer savvy.)

----------


## bill

Since you are not prepared to care for the frog, I would definitely recommend releasing it close to where you found it. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

If it is really badly injured and suffering, you could also euthanize it.

----------


## Delta Frog

Hi-Thanks for the response.  The only problems that I can see with the frog is that he is missing all toes on left back and mangled toes on left front.  Can he survive with these impairments?  What should I be feeding this little guy?  I'm sure he's hungry.

----------


## bill

They can survive with injuries. But if it's too bad, I agree with amy and would euthanize it with some anbesol in a sandwich bag.  :Frown: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## DEW

I know that Bill is far more experienced with frogs than I  however I have been in rescue for years.

I personally would recommend contacting your local vet. Vets usually have a list of local rescues and may be able to help you locate someone experienced with frogs. If that fails here is a couple links that may be able to help.

Wild life rescue by state;

The Wildlife Rehabilitation Information Directory

Mississippi Wildlife Rehabilitation List of Mississippi Rehabilitators

Burns are one of the more serious injuries and most vulnerable to infection.
Good that you used an antibiotic ointment ( hope it did not have a pain killer very toxic to frogs) That is the main reason I would not release him. It could be a long painful death.
Great you cared enough to take the time to help the poor little guy,above and beyond even for a dog rescuer :Big Applause:

----------


## bill

I would agree with a rescue, the problem being is most wildlife rescues don't work with frogs. You can, however, try a nature center, if you have any in the area. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## DEW

I agree, I could not find anyone in my area for frogs when I was looking for help with all of the Gray Tree frog tadpoles and baby frogs, however, believe it or not there are some listings of frog rescuers in Mississippi, I just did not know which ones  were close to Delta Frog.

----------


## Delta Frog

Thanks Everyone - It looks like I will try to find a rescue for my little friend.  I've driven dogs hundreds of miles to their new homes, so I guess I can go on a frog transport.  Does anyone know of a haven for him somewhere.  If it is too far for me, maybe I can set up a leg transport.  In the mean time, what do I feed him and how often?  Also, what kind of an environment do I need to create for him?  Is pond water ok or do I need to get something to dechlorinate some tap water?  And any other suggestions would be appreciated.





s

----------


## bill

well, we are going to need a pic of the frog so we can identify it in order to recommend care for it. you can post a picture using the little button above the text box that looks like a picture frame  :Smile:

----------


## DEW

You sound like a great guy to take this on.

As far as environment, since he is burned I would suggest the cleanest/disinfected container you can get a hold of if you don't have a Kritter keeper. a plastic shoe box or other plastic tote type container would serve well. The smaller the better (within reason) he needs to be kept still and quiet.  Alcohol does not start killing bacteria for 24 hours so if you don't have any other disinfectant try a very mild bleach solution (like 3%)and let it sit on the surface of the container for at least 10 minutes then rinse like crazy since bleach is also toxic for frogs and soap is almost as bad for several reasons. You could also steam but it has to be about 155 degrees F. for at least 5 min. so probably not practical. Use damp paper towels as a substrate (liner for the bottom of the container) what you need to be thinking now is *sterile*, because of the burns, wash your hand (vigorously before handling or use surgical gloves) handling frogs with wet hands is a good practice anyway. No sticks or any other decor items at this point. If noting else is available use distilled water or last resort boil your tab water. I would stay away from anything that may contain germs or other contaminates like the pond water. 

Feeding him at this point is not entirely necessary, not until tomorrow, as bill said a pic would be helpful to determine appropriate diet. 

I love the idea of a relay transport for a frog, lol. I've done cats and dogs frequently for our local humane society.  I drove two kittens to DE from NC because they went to the perfect home. I also drive to Asheville ( about an hour and a half) with turtles that have shell injuries since there is a guy there who repairs them. Then when they have recovered I pick them back up since they need to be released as close to the area they were found as possible, turtles will travel for miles non-stop in attempt to find their home range. We record their location with GPS.

The things we won't do for are animal friends, lol. 

Oh, and please do try those two links provided above for frog related rehabbers in your area.

----------


## Delta Frog

THANK YOU to all of my frog friends!! I have found a rehabber for my little burned frog!!!  And he is only 4 1/2 hours away from me.  I took your advice and went on line and found a guy who rehabs reptiles, but when I talked to him, he said that he has worked with amphibians too.  After hearing my story, he said he would rehab my frog.  YIPPEE!!  I will be taking him next week.  In the meantime, I will need to know about his diet.  As soon as I can figure out how to send pictures, I will do so.
It will be tomorrow, though.  Again, thank you everyone for your support and advice.  Talk soon.

----------


## bill

Excellent news! 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## DEW

That's great news!
Any only a true animal lover would say " And he is* only* 4 1/2 hours away" :Smile:

----------


## Delta Frog

Bill-Help!! I can't get my little frog to eat anything.  I can't find any crickets.  Went to the little store that sells them and could only find minnows.  I went to Walmart and found something called ReptoTreat.  It says it's for aquatic turtles, newts and frogs.  It is the tiniest freeze dried shrimp.  My frog has not touched them.  I was desperate and gave him a "string" of ground chuck that looks like a worm.  (I know that's not ideal, but I'm afraid he is going to starve.)  I wiggled it around in front of him hoping that he would think it was a live worm.  He didn't touch it.  I have seen no more frog poop since that first day.  He likes to stay covered and still, but he is active when I touch him.  He jumps and wants to climb out of the storage container.  Should I let him go outside for a little while and hop around?  Even though he doesn't have but one back foot, he can still hop.  Please advise.  I would be ill if the little fellow died.  I am still trying to get someone to help me post pictures.  I have emailed them to myself from my phone, but I don't know what to do from there.  He is just a little brownish-gold, kind of chubby, 2 inch long and probably as wide, frog.  Also, should I try to get him back when he finishes rehab and put him back out in my yard where he came from?  Can he live in the wild with only one back foot?  I look forward to hearing from you.

----------


## Frogger00

Is he bumpy or smooth? Does he have "warts?"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Frogger00

For food, you can try meal worms. They're often found at pet stores and they don't jump or fly. You said you didn't like crickets, so this could be an alternative if he will take it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Delta Frog

He is bumpy on his back and has a really smooth tummy.

----------


## Delta Frog

We have one pet store near me so I will see if they have meal worms tomorrow.  How do I give them to my frog?  Does he need to eat every day?  How many worms?

----------


## Frogger00

> We have one pet store near me so I will see if they have meal worms tomorrow.  How do I give them to my frog?  Does he need to eat every day?  How many worms?


No he does not need to eat every day. Frogs can go a week easily without food, though it's not reccomended especially in his condition. Every other day is good. In his state, feed him as much as he will take. You will most likely have to wiggle the worms with tweezers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Delta Frog

Do I wiggle them in front of his face or wiggle them on the bottom of the container he is in?  What do I do if he won't eat at all??  And to think, I used to not even like frogs.  Now I am a nervous wreck about starving one to death.  I won't be able to take him to the rehabber until Friday or Saturday. OOOOOOHHHHH!!

----------


## DEW

Sorry you are stressing about this. If  you still have had no luck getting him or her to eat, it may be that  he/she is not used to people it may just be that it makes him nervous to have someone towering above with tweezers and a worm wiggling around.

It that is not working for you, you might want to try just leaving him in his container in a quiet place with just a little light, enough to see the worm, it might make him a little more comfortable. 

Also, if getting a picture to post is not an option you could go to your state wildlife site and find a picture of one like you have, that is how I Identified my Gray Tree Frogs, I just looked up "frogs of North Carolina" and found a page of just reptiles and amphibians. Really helps to know what you have, try this one https://www.aza.org/frogs-in-mississippi.

----------


## bill

don't over stress yourself about the frog not eating. they can easily go a few weeks without eating. most frogs will need some acclimation time when removed from their environment. it should be ok until you get it to the rescue. how is it doing btw?

----------


## bill

ok, i read back. as far as getting him back from the rescue, they will probably keep him, but you can ask them what they suggest, since they will actually see the frog and can make a better determination then. 

as far as the picture, i am going to send you a private message and we will get your picture posted one way or another.  :Smile:

----------


## Delta Frog

I got some little tiny crickets at the pet store. They were out of worms. I put 2 in with my frog yesterday.  He paid no attention to them. They even crawled under him.  I looked in his container today and could only find 1.  The crickets are too little to jump out so I am hoping he ate it. I am supposed to take him to someone on Sat for rehab and release, but I'm worried that he will never be ready to be on his own because he only has 1 back foot. Do you think he could survive the wild with only one foot?  He can hop.

----------


## bill

Here is the frog (toad maybe?)




Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Frogger00

He looks better then I thought he would! Glad you rescued him!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Delta Frog

Yes, he does look good except for his back and front left feet. His front toes are kind of melted looking and there is nothing at all at the end of his back leg.  Can frogs survive on their own with only one back foot?  My frog can hop, especially when he is trying to get away from me.

----------


## Frogger00

> Yes, he does look good except for his back and front left feet. His front toes are kind of melted looking and there is nothing at all at the end of his back leg.  Can frogs survive on their own with only one back foot?  My frog can hop, especially when he is trying to get away from me.


That's a tough one. I suppose he could if he can still hop, though he would probably have a better chance of survival in captivity. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Odds are, he would survive in the wild pretty well. Animals, even those with injuries, adapt much easier than we could ever hope to. Ever see very large gators missing parts? They adapted. Maybe you could send the photos to the rescue and get their opinion as well?


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Delta Frog

This is an update on my little burned frog.  It is so wonderful, I think you will all be pleased.  I brought my little guy to the Gulf Coast with the intention of handing him off to someone who was going to rehab him.  Well, when I got here, I couldn't get in touch with the rehabber, so I got on the internet and found someone else.  It turns out that Froggy has gone to a veterinarian to be rehabbed!!!!  What could be better?!?! This man is so nice and so caring!!  If you go on Facebook to James Critterdr Askew, he has a video of my little Delta frog with him in the grocery store just after he picked him up from me. (It was too hot to leave my frog in the car.)  Froggy is sitting at the front of my clear storage container in the grocery cart looking out.  It is too adorable!!!!  I want to thank all of you for caring about our precious hopping friends and for helping me help one of them.  Oh, and Froggy is a male.  I figured that out because his skin color is darker on his throat.  But, now I miss him!!!!  Who would have thought?!!?

----------


## Frogger00

So glad to hear he's doing good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Most excellent news! I am glad he is capable hands  :Smile:  but now you miss the little guy? Sounds like a new frogger is born  :Wink:  


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## DEW

So glad you found someone to take him who will no doubt know how to care for him properly and you can rest easy. Job well done, above and beyond :Big Applause:

----------


## Delta Frog

I am devastated!!!  I sent a message to the veterinarian who took my little burned frog asking for an update and the vet told me that he passed away last night.  I am so very sad!!  I had grown so attached to the little guy and thought that he was going to be saved.  Never would I have thought that I would cry over a frog!!  It is as though I have lost one of my foster dogs.  I hope y'all know what I am feeling because I have friends who think I am crazy.  I want to thank everyone again for trying to help me help my little fellow............even though the end was not a happy one.  Goodbye.

----------


## Frogger00

Oh no! He had a good life, just remember that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Love and compassion are necessities, not luxuries.  Without them, humanity cannot survive.  ~ Dalai Lama.  I just wanted to say that I admire your compassion for this toad once you discovered it in the fire.  Not everyone would find the compassion in their heart to do what you have done.  I am so sorry that this story doesn't have the ending we all would have hoped for.  But you gave that little toad a chance and loved him.  Thank you!

----------


## Delta Frog

Thanks for your kind words and your help.  The vet told me that the results of the necropsy showed that my little frog died from smoke inhalation.  I guess his little lungs were damaged.  I did notice, when I first picked him up, that he was having difficulty breathing and making little squeaking noises.  Poor little guy.

----------

